# Wild Hibiscus Flowers/using In Beer



## brett mccluskey (27/11/10)

i just picked up a small jar of wild hibiscus flowers in syrup.Anyone used them before in brewing? I was thinking of in a wit or Belgian of some style All suggestions welcome :icon_cheers:


----------



## Effect (27/11/10)

link


----------



## brett mccluskey (27/11/10)

Phillip said:


> link


Thanks Phil,thought i'd seen that thread before


----------

